# Schwinn Collegiate Sport Need Parts



## Romario

I am trying to get the bike I bought in a better shape, it says Schwinn Collegiate Sport, pictures are attached. 

I want to buy new tires and tubes, the tires on it now are S-5, it says 26x1 3/8. Which tires should I buy and where?


----------



## Schwinn499

The tires you need are 26 x 1 3/8 with a ISO of 597. They are specific to Schwinn rims. There are also 26 x 1 3\8 tires with a ISO of 590 and those will not fit. 

Heres a link to the correct tires.
https://www.amazon.com/Kenda-Schwinn-Tire-26x1-37-597/dp/B001C6DE1S

More reading on tire sizes

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/chicago-schwinns.html


----------



## Romario

Thanks. Another thing I wanted to replace is the headlight - it's pretty rusted as you see, but if the replacement is expensive I might just sand it and paint it.

Those are cosmetic things, anything else I need to take care before trying to ride it?


----------



## Eric Amlie

Romario said:


> anything else I need to take care before trying to ride it?



I'd go through all the bearings on the bike, headset, bottom bracket, and wheel hubs. Clean & regrease them.
Also very important is to make sure the brakes are working sufficiently. The pads are likely hard as stone by this time and should be replaced.
Cables & housing likely will need attention, if not replacement also.
Lubing the chain and making sure that it's not too stretched is always a good idea.


----------



## bulldog1935

Sheldon's table is really good, a bit more informative for Schwinn
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html


----------



## morton

Eric Amlie said:


> I'd go through all the bearings on the bike, headset, bottom bracket, and wheel hubs. Clean & regrease them.
> Also very important is to make sure the brakes are working sufficiently. The pads are likely hard as stone by this time and should be replaced.
> Cables & housing likely will need attention, if not replacement also.
> Lubing the chain and making sure that it's not too stretched is always a good idea.




Plus 1!  Rock hard pads can do nasty things to rims and won't stop you very well.  Rock hard 40 year old grease will make it hard to ride and could damage bearings/cones. 

The good news is pads, cables, and grease will cost less than the tires!


----------



## rhenning

Bulldog 1935 the only thing with the tire pictures is he didn't include the pre-war lightweight 26x1.375 tires which are 599 mm tires but still equal the 26 inch measurement.  They also used a different size rim.  Used by Schwinn and some Raleighs. Roger


----------



## Romario

Eric Amlie said:


> I'd go through all the bearings on the bike, headset, bottom bracket, and wheel hubs. Clean & regrease them.
> Also very important is to make sure the brakes are working sufficiently. The pads are likely hard as stone by this time and should be replaced.
> Cables & housing likely will need attention, if not replacement also.
> Lubing the chain and making sure that it's not too stretched is always a good idea.



Thanks for the advice, I guess I'll take it apart and remove old gunk and oil the parts. What kind of oil should I use?


----------



## Eric Amlie

Romario said:


> What kind of oil should I use?



Oil won't stay in place for very long.
I use a marine waterproof wheel bearing grease. I get it at my local farm supply type store. Costs about $5 for a 1 lb. can of it.


----------



## Romario

I am trying to unscrew the bottom bracket, but it is giving me hard time. Here is the pic of the thing I am trying to unscrew, used screwdriver and hammered on it to unscrew, but it barely moves. What's the best way to unscrew this thing?





Never mind, I needed to unscrew clockwise to remove. Much easier in that direction


----------



## Eric Amlie

IIRC, it's left hand threaded. Try going the other direction with it.


----------



## Wheelson

Romario said:


> I am trying to get the bike I bought in a better shape, it says Schwinn Collegiate Sport, pictures are attached.
> 
> I want to buy new tires and tubes, the tires on it now are S-5, it says 26x1 3/8. Which tires should I buy and where?
> 
> View attachment 328785
> 
> View attachment 328786
> 
> View attachment 328787
> 
> View attachment 328788
> 
> View attachment 328789



Nice one to get back in shape. I have a brown one in pretty good shape, but I borrowed the rims for my '48 Town & Country tandem. Tires should be available through any bike shop, probably Kenda's. To clean the chrome, get some Quick-Glo Chrome Cleaner, not cheap at $12 - 14 on line but worth it. We used it back in the '60s and '70s and it removes an amazing amount of rust.  It has a soapy feel and is advertised to be safe to your skin. It also seems to be paint friendly. Just make sure to put the lid on tightly after use to keep it from drying out. WD-40 is a pretty good solvent to clean the parts but all bearings need grease. If the cables slide somewhat smoothly, you may be able to pull back the housing and clean and lubricate the wires. If the wires are really rusty, replace them. Modern housing is available in gray and Teflon lined. You'll like the difference as you will with new brake shoes, especially important with steel rims. Don't lose the little brake ferrules on the brake cable under the top tube, they're becoming more difficult to find. Make sure the brake levers are mounted straight and tight, it looks like the right one has slipped somewhat. The brake "safety" extensions should be parallel with the handlebar tops. This is a really good project, especially if you are just learning bike mechanics, there's no front derailleur to drive you crazy! Have fun and ask a lot of questions.


----------

